

Ask HN: Any apps to create marketing collateral? - Asseta

I&#x27;m looking for an app that helps create branded marketing collateral. I have the copy written out but I don&#x27;t want to use designer resources to make something in Illustrator. Any recommendations?
======
lawncheer
What kind of collateral (I assume printed?); there are templates on
graphicriver for this type of stuff ie:

[http://graphicriver.net/item/lawn-care-
trifold/5357957?WT.ac...](http://graphicriver.net/item/lawn-care-
trifold/5357957?WT.ac=solid_search_item&WT.seg_1=solid_search_item&WT.z_author=Designcrew)

~~~
Asseta
Yes, printed.

